# Fido Montreal stores...?



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

The fido website is not very helpful in locating a fido store in montreal.

Does anyone know where I could find one? 

(i know theres a fido kiosk in rockland mall).


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Have you tried their store locator? Seems to work fine. Enter your city and choose "Fido stores and kiosks" and "Handsets".


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

There is their main store on St-Catherine, close to Peel and the Paramount.

There is a smaller store located at the corner of Mont-Royal and St Urbain.

Now how about if YOU were to tell us which part of the city you're looking at, that'd prevent you from driving around too much


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

i happen to live near both  and thats besides the point, montreal is small enough that no where is absurdly far (for the most part )

Thanks for telling me about the St.Catherine one, i'll check it out tomorrow. (i stopped by the kiosk in rockland they happen to be out of simcards)


----------

